
The Ten Commandments of Egoless Programming - prakash
http://gala4th.blogspot.com/2009/11/ten-commandments-of-egoless-programming.html
======
wglb
Some good points, but this idea of egoless programming always made me wonder
why nobody talks about egoless management, particularly #7 or #1.

I do like this book, however, and particulary practice #8.

